# healing error coil



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

am trying to identfy a shipwreck off portland,england. someone picked up a small brass box with the words `healing error coil` embossed on it i know what a healing error bucket is, but can some one tell me from what date a healing error `coil dates from???. the wreck in question is i believe a royal navy target, i.e well blown,no engine/prop shaft,no bridge gear.
any help appreciated(Cloud)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Al,

I would suggest perhaps that the words should read ' *Heeling Error Coil* ' - this is a bar magnet or magnets for correcting the magnetic compass. As the ship heels and the compass moves in its gimbals the magnetic fields around it alter - this magnet or magnets is supposed to correct the compass as it moves counteracting the changes in the magnetic fields around the compass. The box probably contained the magnets as there would probably be a number of them added or removed, if required, each time the compass was adjusted.

I dont think you could age the vessel by these objects as practically all ships that had a magnetic compass would most probably have these correction magnets.

Chris.


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

thank you for the correction. also embossed on the box is---
BELL PUNCH COMPANY LTD
MANUFACTORS PATT No 866A SER No
is a heeling error coil the same as a heeling error bucket?


----------



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

The Heeling Error Coil, creates and opposite, but equal induce error, for ships with degaussing systems installed. When a degaussing system is enegized, every field that was induced to the magnetic compass, had to have an equal, but opposite reacting field. I hope this helps.

Respectfully,

Galen Witham
Quartermaster Chief, USN


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

bulkcarrier said:


> The Heeling Error Coil, creates and opposite, but equal induce error, for ships with degaussing systems installed. When a degaussing system is enegized, every field that was induced to the magnetic compass, had to have an equal, but opposite reacting field. I hope this helps.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


it`s almost as clear as mud--but can i assume that this system would be used in an admiralty mine sweeping trawler of the 2nd w,war. i appreciate your reply,as i could help to identfy a ship wreck


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

uncle al said:


> it`s almost as clear as mud--but can i assume that this system would be used in an admiralty mine sweeping trawler of the 2nd w,war. i appreciate your reply,as i could help to identfy a ship wreck


Degaussing systems were not only placed on reserve mine sweeping trawlers, they were fitted to a number of vessel slated for reserve operations, built between 1948 and 1962. I was on *Llanishen* built 1957(?) which had strengthened decks for use as a reserve fleet carrier and/or oiler, the degaussing gear was a large coil around the main deck, with rectifiers and switch gear in the engine room. In addition there were extra nozzles on the HP turbine which could get the speed up to 22kt(Loaded) when required.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

I beleive that degaussing coils were fitted externally to many ships during WW2. I am presently looking at the book Gray Ghost, The RMS Queen Mary at War by Steven Harding; the centre page spread clearly shows & refers to her "degaussing girdle" with its peculiar elongated Z shape at the focsle. I sailed in at least 3 ships with degaussing cables which were fitted internally at above tween deck level & were protected by steel casings which were marked "Do not attach slings to casings" Thess ships were Bristol City 1958, Gloucester City 1954 & Khalij Crystal ex Zealandic 1966. On the last we were notified that the ship was going for scrap & the crew were then allowed to strip the copper wires out & make their own arrangements for redundency payments. The task was not that easy for although the cables were attached to the frames in the focsle, they were buried in the insulation in hatches 2,3 & 4. I also remember there was a shielded lamp on the bridge with the letter M indicated in small drilled holes in the shield; this apparently indicated that the degaussing gear was operating although what one had to do about it I have no knowledge.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

I believe Furness Withy's "Pacific Northwest" was fitted with degaussing gear - you could see the coverings in the tween decks. I don't know what other precautionary measures could be taken, although I remember once when we were in a race for the Dover pilot with a Norwegian the skipper had a short "discussion" with the Chief Engineer, and we went from our service speed of 17.5 knots (45 tons of fuel per day) to 19 knots (90 tons per day.) We won the race.


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

I sailed with Trident Tankers in the 60's, and all our ex BI ships had de gausing coils, I thought that it was standard for all ships of the period.

John T

“If at first, the idea is not absurd, then there is no hope for it”.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

uncle al said:


> am trying to identfy a shipwreck off portland,england. someone picked up a small brass box with the words `healing error coil` embossed on it i know what a healing error bucket is, but can some one tell me from what date a healing error `coil dates from???.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I was on the City of York or the Durban in the Albert Dock London about 1970 ??when the RN degaussing crew came along. The ship was fitted with a degaussing coil but the magnetic signature measured somewhere along our passage up the Thames was too high ? All the compasses were taken ashore and heavy insulated electric cables were wrapped around the ship side to side and under the keel. A generator barge was flashed up and a current impressed around the ship making us into one huge magnet. All interesting stuff but a bit OTT for the time I thought, the excuse was there still being magnetic mines being found up the Elbe.


----------

